# need some help choosing a tank



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I am planning on buying a new tank in the next couple of weeks. I cant decide what size tank that I want to get. I want something anywhere from a 75 gallon to a 125 gallon. But I dont want to buy something that I will end up thinking that it is to small after I have it for awhile. But then again, I dont want to buy one that is to big so when I move out I wont have any place to put it or I dont want it to take up half of a living room or something. So if anybody can help me make up my mind, I would appreciate it. I have heard that the bigger the tank is, the easier it is to take care of. Is this true? I am planning on building my own stand since my dad is into woodworking. Any help would be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance, Todd.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

go for a 125. 72x18x22.


----------



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

Go bigger(120). If space is an issue go with a 4x2x2. P's school most of the time anyway so swimming space won't be that big of an issue. Unless you have an elong.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I think that I am going to get at least a 100 gallon tank. Im not sure if I am going to stick with my piranha the whole time. I have had some thoughts about trying out saltwater but since this will be my first, "bigger" aquarium, I just thought that I would stick with the piranha's for now. Maybe ill add a couple more so hopefully they will get more active, instead of being deadbeats all the time.


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

Get the biggest tank your wallet can afford to buy and maintain.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I would go with what ever you can afford. Personally the 125 would be my choice from your list.


----------



## Feeding_Frenzy (Feb 12, 2005)

Bigger is better if you have the room for it.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Bigger is better!









New tank here we come!!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Get the biggest tank you can afford to buy and are willing to maintain. It is easier to control water parameters in bigger tanks because they fluctuate less due to the sheer amount of water. However, you have to move more water each change, go over more gravel/sand, etc. So it balances out to a certain point.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I say get the biggest one you can, it will pay off in the long run. And although maintenance isn't exactly easier the water parameters are more stable and changes aren't as violent as they'd be on a smaller tank.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, thanks alot for your advice everyone!


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> I have heard that the bigger the tank is, the easier it is to take care of. Is this true?
> [snapback]921029[/snapback]​


In some respects it is true. If you have the same amount of fish in a 75 and a 125, you will be doing less maintenance on the 125 because there is more water volume to disperse the nitrates etc.

Also, it is nicer for the fish to have more area to swim. In general, the footprint (LxW) is far more important than total volume. For piranhas, shoot for a tank that is at least 4 feet long and 18-24" wide.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Go for the 125. I wish I would've bought bigger tanks.


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

i say get the 100 gal. long on glasscages.com. The dimensions are great. 72x18x17. Its the same length as the 125, just not as tall and since with p's you dont really need height. So basically its the same but a little cheaper. Also, i really like the look off a long tank with not as much height. If your planning on growing plants in the tank, 17 inches of height would be alot better than 22 inches height, since more light would be reaching the substrate. I have this tank and if you would like some pictures just throw me a pm


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

theycallmevirg said:


> i say get the 100 gal. long on glasscages.com. The dimensions are great. 72x18x17. Its the same length as the 125, just not as tall and since with p's you dont really need height. So basically its the same but a little cheaper. Also, i really like the look off a long tank with not as much height. If your planning on growing plants in the tank, 17 inches of height would be alot better than 22 inches height, since more light would be reaching the substrate. I have this tank and if you would like some pictures just throw me a pm
> [snapback]923258[/snapback]​


Yep thats the tank I'm getting.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

As everyone has stated, get the biggest you have room for and can afford. Length and width make a huge difference.


----------



## FrontMan (Feb 7, 2005)

I dont think you really need a poll to find out what everyone thinks on this issue...

whatever the biggest size you put in the poll, is what most are going to pick... I think everyone here (with a few exceptions) is trying to figure out how they are going to get the next size up tank into their house...

lol


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

FrontMan said:


> I dont think you really need a poll to find out what everyone thinks on this issue...
> 
> whatever the biggest size you put in the poll, is what most are going to pick... I think everyone here (with a few exceptions) is trying to figure out how they are going to get the next size up tank into their house...
> 
> ...


you know it :nod:


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Yeah, I should have figured...bigger is better. Thanks for all of your replies!

Today I ordered a: 60x24x17 = 106 gallons. From glasscages.com so I cant wait until it gets here!!


----------

